# Fast-Pässe für die Gamescom 2015?



## Bundesgerd (16. Juli 2015)

*Fast-Pässe für die Gamescom 2015?*

Hallo, gibts dieses Jahr eigentlich die sogenannten Fastpässe noch?

Die letzten Jahre hat EA immer welche verlost unter dieser Webseite:

https://www.ea.com/de/gamescom

Vor wenigen Tagen war das Thema der Webseite die Gamescom 2014, jetzt ist die längst abgelaufene E3 das Hauptthema...

Oder bietet ein anderer Aussteller VIP-Tickets an? Sind ja nur noch ca. 3 Wochen bis zum Start...

Weiss jemand von Euch genaueres? Im Netz finde ich keine Infos .

MfG


----------

